# Nephrurus wheeleri



## smacdonald (Jan 28, 2009)

The other day I had the pleasure of photographing some of these stunning creatures (in captivity). I thought I'd post one of the better pics here. Unfortunately I didn't manage to find any in the wild when I was over in WA last year.









Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 28, 2009)

nice pic, got anymore? what subspecies of wheeleri is it?


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 28, 2009)

why nice picture!! SOOOOOO CLOSE UPP!!! Love Banded Knob tails !!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 28, 2009)

Geeez mate you should hold photography courses. How many flashes did you use?


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment! Do you know any businesses that run reptile-related courses? Maybe I should talk to them about setting something up...



Jonno from ERD said:


> How many flashes did you use?



Just my normal 7.


Stewart


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 28, 2009)

Amazing picture! would look great blown up on someones wall


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 28, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice pic, got anymore? what subspecies of wheeleri is it?



Hi Ryan,

I have some more pics, but none of them are as good as the one I've posted. I really like how the shallow depth of field means you can hardly see what the photo is of.

He's a _Nephrurus wheeleri cinctus_.


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 28, 2009)

I just can't get over how amazing of a photographer you are Stew. You should definitely start giving everybody advice when they put photo's up on APS. Whether they asked for it or not. 

I love you,

Jonno


----------



## slacker (Jan 28, 2009)

:lol:



And then :lol:


----------



## Kirby (Jan 28, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I love you,
> 
> Jonno



lol

ok, ok, what camera etc. do you use.. and how much? i want one..


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 28, 2009)

Kirby said:


> what camera etc. do you use



A Nikon D200, Nikkor 105mm macro lens and a couple of flashes off to the side. I need the external flashes because I stop way down to f/3.8. I don't know how much they go for at the moment. I think my camera was about $2000 when I bought it a few years ago.


Stewart


----------

